# Has anyone used My Alloys in Basingstoke???



## rAudiguy (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I need to get 2 of my alloys repaired after sliding on black ice the other day! I'm in Berkshire and found these guys on the web but know nothing about them! http://www.myalloys.co.uk/ I just wondered if anyone on here had used them and if they were good or not? how good is the finish? how long has it lasted etc. It all seems very good from reading what they do. if not if anyone can recommend a company not to far from Newbury please let me know.

many thanks

Jim


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

I've not had any experience of these guys although their website does seem to inspire confidence. If you use them i'd be interested to know how you get on as they are fairly local to me and would certainly be on my list to consider if I find myself needing a refurb in the future. :thumb:


----------



## Lankstarr (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi guys,

I've just registered to reply to this thread, I don't normally write reviews but wanted to give myalloys some good feedback as they've been excellent twice for me. This thread is all that came up when I searched for myalloys review so I wanted future searches to show this up.

Probably not so relevant here any more... Unless someone local wants to use them!

Cheers,

L*


----------

